# 30amp Y adapter



## tav (Nov 15, 2011)

I have a 10000 watt duramax and trying to buy a 30 A twist lock Y adapter to your basic 120 plug. The ones I've seen are maxed at 7500 watt generator, where on line can I get one suited for a 10000 watt. I don't have a transfer switch YET so that leaves me with useing 10 gage ext. Cords.


----------



## montr (Dec 28, 2013)

tav said:


> I have a 10000 watt duramax and trying to buy a 30 A twist lock Y adapter to your basic 120 plug. The ones I've seen are maxed at 7500 watt generator, where on line can I get one suited for a 10000 watt. I don't have a transfer switch YET so that leaves me with useing 10 gage ext. Cords.


30A * 240V = 7200W. This is the max rating of a LR14 30A plug/receptacle.


----------



## tav (Nov 15, 2011)

ok....so god forbid I have to use my generator in this up coming storm can I still use it with my 10000 watt.? 1 have a split level so each ext. will go for upper level and lower ,just for a fridge and some lights on both levels. I have natual gas so stove and the water tank is ok.


----------



## montr (Dec 28, 2013)

tav said:


> ok....so god forbid I have to use my generator in this up coming storm can I still use it with my 10000 watt.? 1 have a split level so each ext. will go for upper level and lower ,just for a fridge and some lights on both levels. I have natual gas so stove and the water tank is ok.


You can still use it. With the load that you listed, you will be below 7500W. 
To get the full 10KW, you need to use the 50A connector with a 50A transfer switch. The power cord is 6-Gauge for 50 A.


----------



## tav (Nov 15, 2011)

sounds good. did a little research and couldn't find anything higher than 7500 watts in a Y adapter for a 30 a twist lock......thanks


----------

